
HSBC whistleblower given five years’ jail over biggest leak in banking history - cryoshon
http://www.theguardian.com/news/2015/nov/27/hsbc-whistleblower-jailed-five-years-herve-falciani
======
harry8
HSBC is the bank the americans didn't prosecute because as they said, HSBC
would surely lose their banking license and that would be bad for the economy.

The swiss, yeah, profiting from the proceeds of fraud, keeping the proceeds
when banking customers die (or are murdered like crime bosses and dictators
often are) and their one excuse for their whole private banking system,
protection from persecution, lost all credibility when they turned the Jews
back at the border to die, kept their money and destroyed as many of the
records so the descendants of those they sent back to die couldn't get it
back.

So now the Swiss are on the side of HSBC when HSBC have, yet again, been
caught out in criminal behavior. Is anyone surprised by it?

------
cant_kant
"...he had brought his own laptop with him, which the company had no control
over. He was able to install his own software on it. The laptop’s USB ports,
into which memory sticks are inserted, were not blocked.

From October 2006 until he was questioned by police on 22 December 2008,
Falciani used his privileged access to download data including bank account
numbers, client names, addresses and dates of birth, and sums held in
accounts.

....his actions, including approaches to banks in Lebanon, suggested he had
wanted to sell the stolen data.

.... Falciani had given a series of different reasons: that he wanted to
“conduct a simple test”, that he was using fictitious data, and that he wanted
to test the bank’s security. "

Sounds dodgy in the extreme

------
mastermojo
Did he sell the data? How can prosecutors accuse him of personal gain if he
did not gain anything personally? What a kangaroo court.

